# 11.0 operating system



## loandtee (Feb 3, 2014)

Since update battery drains quickly. Have turned off several things including auto fetch of data and mail. Any suggestions would be surely appreciated. :dance:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Older phones running the latest OS are going to have more demand on the battery. New features etc... push the processor, etc... harder than they did in the previous versions.

There isn't a silver bullet to fix this. Turning things off will help some but ultimately it is just the nature of the beast.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

And some apps won't work either since they tell you the app is not upto date for IOS 11 and tell you to contact the develper to update their app.
So I would discourage people from updating it if their app is not going to work like Moliplayer HD.

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/moli-player-hd-free-movie-music-player-for-network/id598886783?mt=8

Zhong


----------

